

Made by Hand - rmbarr
http://thisismadebyhand.com/

======
sp332
Here's an interview with the knifemaker in their next episode:
<http://www.chow.com/food-news/55121/obsessives-knifemaker/> Definitely
looking forward to this series!

------
keane
The use of italic Adobe Caslon Pro (from Typekit) gives this site a clean look
that fits with the video's visual style and the project's general theme.

I know that Wyld, based on Caslon, is available for "private purpose" with
TTFs at <http://www.orbitals.com/programs/index.html> but can anyone recommend
any open/libre versions of Caslon?

